# I grow weary of hotels.......



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Not that I am ungrateful for my experience here but I want something more. My department (banquets) allows me plenty of learning opportunities. But to be honest, unless we're doing a plate-up it's still feels like institutional cooking. I want the rush of working a line and "hooking up" nice plates. Unfortunately I can't get anyone to look at my CV in town. What can I do? I have honestly put in applications in every hotel on the strip, just not every restaurant. 

Maybe I am not qualified, yet. Honestly (I really value the opinions of the CT'ers) though, would you hire someone (me) who presented these qualifications? Obviously I want to be a chef some day but I have to start as a cook and all I am seeking at this time is a position as a line cook in an upscale establishment.

(Edited to better clarify my jobs)

Catering Cook (2003 - present) 
Prepare volume and plated entrees for various catered events.

Sous Chef - Banquets (2002) 
Assist in cost control and staff scheduling. Work grill/saute station.

Banquet Cook - Caesar's Palace(2000 - 2001) 
Volume cooking for catered events.

Prep Cook / Cook's Helper - Caesar's Palace(1998 - 1999) 
Grill & Saute Station in main kitchen.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

It might help if you list some accomplishments at each job -- extra responsibilities you took on, improvements you made in procedures, that sort of thing. Otherwise you just look like this guy who keeps plugging but doesn't really improve THE PLACE.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Your resume would raise a red flag for me only because of the time spent in your respective jobs.

Chefs look for stability in a resume.not so much at the begining of ones career ( we all tried a few different gigs) but as you grow,a year here or there dosen't tell the Chef that in a year or less you'll be moving on.Time is spent on training (money also)so a return on an investment is key.

You seem to have a good background ( I want to say,is this resume a progression at one hotel?or at different spots?)


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Except for the prep cook to cook on my resume (engulfing 1998-2001) they are different jobs


----------

